# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Pure Line - Fisherman (渔夫)

## soonhong

Just to share some shrimps from the lineage of fisherman "渔夫". Thanks for viewing.

----------


## alvinchan80

Fantastic looking PRL and PBL.... good shrimps!!!

----------


## Owls

Wow.. Very the nice. Love it.
I read some where that you can breed your on linage. Is this true?

----------


## soonhong

> Fantastic looking PRL and PBL.... good shrimps!!!


Thanks bro and you have great collection too...




> Wow.. Very the nice. Love it.
> I read some where that you can breed your on linage. Is this true?


Thanks bro for the great comment but it is not true as I am still learning and improving in shrimp breeding.

----------


## Toxotes

Really nice shrimps! Congratulations!


Küldve az én iPad-ről Tapatalk HD használatával

----------


## Mafia00

Poisonous collection!
Very beautiful male!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soonhong

> Really nice shrimps! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Küldve az én iPad-ről Tapatalk HD használatával





> Poisonous collection!
> Very beautiful male!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks both for the great comments.

----------


## Noobz

Drooling. Very nice shrimps bro.

----------


## soonhong

> Drooling. Very nice shrimps bro.


Thanks bro Noobz for the great comment.

----------


## darrentyl

Superb shrimps. Nice chatting with you.

----------


## soonhong

> Superb shrimps. Nice chatting with you.


Thanks bro for the great comment and great to chat with you earlier. Hope to see you come back in shrimp one day.

----------


## Kingkong

Omg powerrrr Fisherman and powerrr Bro!
Never knew that fisherman had so much power.

----------


## soonhong

> Omg powerrrr Fisherman and powerrr Bro!
> Never knew that fisherman had so much power.


Thanks bro for the great comment.

----------


## chazrt

wow they look really chio!

----------


## limweihaoken225

Really nice shrimp!

----------


## soonhong

> Really nice shrimp!





> wow they look really chio!


Thanks bot for the great comment.

----------


## Fujisasuke

really nice looking shrimps you got there!

----------


## soonhong

> really nice looking shrimps you got there!


Thanks bro for the great comment!

----------


## soonhong

Just to add a photo of Pure black line male... Thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add a short of my PBL tank....Thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Sorry as accidentally deleted the clip.

----------


## Garry83

I like the fisherman.. Nice tank mate..

----------


## thxpro98

hey .. may i know what soil are you using ? awesome shrimps !

----------


## soonhong

> I like the fisherman.. Nice tank mate..


Thanks for the great comment.

----------


## soonhong

> hey .. may i know what soil are you using ? awesome shrimps !


I use ADA I and ADA New. Thanks for the comment.

----------


## eviltrain

power shrimps!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soonhong

> power shrimps!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bro...so long never see you here... appreciate your comment.

----------


## eviltrain

hehe nothing much la. have been busy with my new stall. no time for hobby at all... your poison photos makes my hand itchy again.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soonhong

> hehe nothing much la. have been busy with my new stall. no time for hobby at all... your poison photos makes my hand itchy again.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


You better focus on your stall...shrimp hobby is poisonous. Once addicted, no cure. Will find one day to go down to your stall.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add some photos to share and photos taken with Galaxy Gamera...Thanks for viewing.

----------


## Shrimpboii

Nice shrimp you got there, i am still so far far away in rearing high grade shrimp
Learning in progress

----------


## berlinjs

> I use ADA I and ADA New. Thanks for the comment.


What makes you decide to use ADA soil as compare to other types?
Heard it quite tedious as compare to others?

----------


## soonhong

> Nice shrimp you got there, i am still so far far away in rearing high grade shrimp
> Learning in progress


Thanks bro for the great comment.

----------


## soonhong

> What makes you decide to use ADA soil as compare to other types?
> Heard it quite tedious as compare to others?


For me, ADA soil help to control the ph and does not break down so fast. Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to add another picture taken with Galaxy camera...Thanks for viewing.

----------


## Shrimpicity

Nice...is this pbl berried? I thought the white is so thick that barely can see that berried or not

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soonhong

> Nice...is this pbl berried? I thought the white is so thick that barely can see that berried or not
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, it is berried now. Thanks for the comment.

----------


## sicnarf

very nice... where can we get these from?

----------


## soonhong

Thanks for the comment.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add photos of father and son. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add photos of mid grade shrimps...Thanks for viewing.

----------


## sicnarf

Superb... Divine !

----------


## soonhong

> Superb... Divine !


Thanks bro for the great comment.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add photos of 0.8cm offspring and 2.8cm female. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## eviltrain

solid shrimplet!!!!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## newlife

Solid coloration

----------


## soonhong

> solid shrimplet!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bro...just lucky to have this kind of quality.

----------


## soonhong

> Solid coloration


Thanks for the great comment.

----------


## avex30

Very nice solid!

----------


## Noobz

Drooling liao. Very nice bro.

----------


## joeybabooey

Wha bro, Its been a long time since i saw your posts. At least a year back! and suddenly i come back and see this post! Very beautiful fisherman shrimps! super solid whites!

----------


## soonhong

> Very nice solid!





> Drooling liao. Very nice bro.





> Wha bro, Its been a long time since i saw your posts. At least a year back! and suddenly i come back and see this post! Very beautiful fisherman shrimps! super solid whites!


Many thanks for the great comment and really appreciate....hope to see more people enjoy and share shrimp hobby...

----------


## soonhong

Add another female photo and thanks for viewing.

----------


## newlife

Wow...love that legs man!!!

----------


## soonhong

> Wow...love that legs man!!!


Thanks for the comment.

----------


## shrimpster

what a nice PRL and PBL you have.

----------


## shrimpster

I am wondering whether you have gallery that i can visit ?

----------


## loohc

Nice shrimps and solid prl n pbl.
Btw , can share how u control the ph and gh of your water.

----------


## soonhong

> what a nice PRL and PBL you have.


Thanks bro!




> I am wondering whether you have gallery that i can visit ?


Sorry I don't have any galler nor blog.. thank!




> Nice shrimps and solid prl n pbl.
> Btw , can share how u control the ph and gh of your water.


Thanks bro but I don't measure now and I use aged tap water for water change. Not using any shrimp product to control water parameter.

----------


## shrimpster

waw... you use tap water for the water change, does your house or apt does have a water treatment it self? I am from indonesia and its basically the tap water is sucks without installing any water treatment machine.

----------


## soonhong

> waw... you use tap water for the water change, does your house or apt does have a water treatment it self? I am from indonesia and its basically the tap water is sucks without installing any water treatment machine.


Hi bro shrimpster, I use tap water but treat with Sechem Safe then age for few days before do water change. I don't have RO treatment. Thanks!

----------


## ice

very very nice collection  :Smile:

----------


## soonhong

> very very nice collection


Thanks bro for the great comment.

----------


## hongxia

> Hi bro shrimpster, I use tap water but treat with Sechem Safe then age for few days before do water change. I don't have RO treatment. Thanks!


Bro, can I ask how often you water change?

----------


## soonhong

> Bro, can I ask how often you water change?


Hi bro, weekly water change.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add few photos of my tanks for housing the juvenile offsprings which I separated them out. Sorry for the poor pictures taken as I used Samsung S3 to take.



Closer look.



Cycle another tank for housing another batch of offsprings soon.



Thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just ta add photos of berried mama and plants prepared for setting up new tanks and resetting current tanks. Sorry for the poor picture taken with Samsung Galaxy Camera.





Thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add some photos of another berried mama and the offsprings which I will be moving them to new tank soon which is currectly still in cycle.



offsprings from 0.8cm-1cm







Thanks for viewing.

----------


## sfour

Nice shrimp collection!

----------


## soonhong

> Nice shrimp collection!


Thanks for the great comment.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add a photo of a young male about 1.2cm now and it is growing up well with blue tinted face. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## cherabin

Is there a rationale behind placing the outlet of the sponge filter above tank water level?

----------


## soonhong

> Is there a rationale behind placing the outlet of the sponge filter above tank water level?


Hi bro cherabin, 

I put the sponge filter above tank water level because the water level is quite high and if the sponge filter below water level, the bubbles from sponge filters wet the tank wall and shrimps might climb over and commit suicide. Thanks!

----------


## cherabin

Thank you bro soonhong for the explaination  :Smile:

----------


## soonhong

Just to share photos of young offsprings about 1cm now. 





Thanks for viewing.

----------


## darrentyl

Impressive as always.

----------


## newlife

Always showing impressive shrimps...
Drooling man....

----------


## cheetf

Great colours!

----------


## soonhong

> Impressive as always.





> Always showing impressive shrimps...
> Drooling man....





> Great colours!


Thanks all for the comments and appreciate truly.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add few photos of the offsprings. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## newlife

Swee swee...no horse run

----------


## soonhong

> Swee swee...no horse run


Thanks for the great comment.

----------


## stormhawk

A note to the people who after a year, are still trolling each other on this forum and elsewhere, do not derail this topic with your personal vendetta. 

@soonhong,

Nice color on the shrimp. You're probably the first one who has fragile Cryptocorynes with their shrimps. If they're not melting, you're definitely doing something right. Keep up the good work.  :Well done:

----------


## soonhong

> @soonhong,
> 
> Nice color on the shrimp. You're probably the first one who has fragile Cryptocorynes with their shrimps. If they're not melting, you're definitely doing something right. Keep up the good work.


Thanks bro stormhawk for the great comment and truly appreciate. The plants have been in that tanks for few months already so far growing well. The shrimps are also doing well and healthy.

----------


## josephogk

Hi SoonHong, nice shrimps you have there! May I get some tips from you:

1. How many gallon tank you used and est. how many shrimps living in it now?
2. What water temp did you maintain and did you use fan/chillers?
3. I noticed you have CO2 supply, is it pressurized or DIY? How do you ensure the CO2 supply is at a safe level for them?
4. What kind/brand of food did you feed your shrimps?
5. Does your shrimps eat the plants? If yes, what kind of plants do you plant in the tank?

----------


## soonhong

> Hi SoonHong, nice shrimps you have there! May I get some tips from you:
> 
> 1. How many gallon tank you used and est. how many shrimps living in it now?
> 2. What water temp did you maintain and did you use fan/chillers?
> 3. I noticed you have CO2 supply, is it pressurized or DIY? How do you ensure the CO2 supply is at a safe level for them?
> 4. What kind/brand of food did you feed your shrimps?
> 5. Does your shrimps eat the plants? If yes, what kind of plants do you plant in the tank?


Hi bro josephogk,

Please see the below.

1. How many gallon tank you used and est. how many shrimps living in it now?
I use 2ft tank for most of my setup except few 1ft tanks. For standard 2ft, shrimps from 20 pieces to max at 150 pieces.
2. What water temp did you maintain and did you use fan/chillers?
Temperature is 22 - 25C and use aircon.
3. I noticed you have CO2 supply, is it pressurized or DIY? How do you ensure the CO2 supply is at a safe level for them?
Use pressurized CO2 and monitor accordingly (do not pump too much CO2)
4. What kind/brand of food did you feed your shrimps?
Ebita breed
5. Does your shrimps eat the plants? If yes, what kind of plants do you plant in the tank?
No, they do not eat plant. 

Thanks.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add a photo of young shrimp at 1.2cm. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## eviltrain

poison thread alert!!! not for faint hearted

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## soonhong

> poison thread alert!!! not for faint hearted
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks bro Alan!

----------


## josephogk

bro soonhong, thanks for sharing. by the way, why is there a need to separate the offsprings to a separate tank?

----------


## soonhong

> bro soonhong, thanks for sharing. by the way, why is there a need to separate the offsprings to a separate tank?


If one tank has about 20-30 adult females and the offpsrings will be a lot so it is better to separate them from the breeding tank.

----------


## metaphor89

> Just to add a photo of young shrimp at 1.2cm. Thanks for viewing.


How old is this young shrimp??

----------


## soonhong

> How old is this young shrimp??


About 7-8 weeks. Thanks.

----------


## Xmant

Never fail to impress your nice pure line shrimps.

----------


## soonhong

> Never fail to impress your nice pure line shrimps.


Thanks bro Xmant for the great comment.

----------


## josephogk

poisonous to the max.. bro soonhong how did you get started off with this linage? By purchasing only PRL/PBLs into your tank and let it breed?

----------


## soonhong

Yes, initially bought and breed. Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to share a PBL male which is a gift from Fisherman Macau. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## huizhong

wow that is a handsome shrimp!

----------


## Navanod

Very fat for a male!  :Razz:

----------


## soonhong

> wow that is a handsome shrimp!





> Very fat for a male!


Thanks bro huizhong and Navanod for the great comments.

----------


## barmby

This is River Safari si boh? I saw panda!!!! and many many more..

----------


## soonhong

> This is River Safari si boh? I saw panda!!!! and many many more..


This one is fatty one..LOL. Thanks for your comment.

----------


## soonhong

Just to share another picture of female PBL. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## Ronaldlim

Wow!!! Amazing

----------


## tinkertoyclub

I've seen many highgrade lines but yours still the best indeed..

----------


## anakkucing

Wow.. Nice PBL. Hopefully I can visit you soon and see your lovely shrimps

----------


## soonhong

> Wow!!! Amazing





> I've seen many highgrade lines but yours still the best indeed..





> Wow.. Nice PBL. Hopefully I can visit you soon and see your lovely shrimps


Thanks all for the great comments.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add another picture of young male Pure Red Line. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## nicholasliao

Your PRL's are never dull, bro soonhong.

----------


## soonhong

> Your PRL's are never dull, bro soonhong.


Thanks bro nicholasliao for the great comment.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add another picture of young male and thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add another picture of Pure Black Line. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## Ronaldlim

Nice shrimps! Uncle the small thingy stick on the wall is wud? My tank also have

----------


## soonhong

> Nice shrimps! Uncle the small thingy stick on the wall is wud? My tank also have


No harm to shrimps so just leave it. Thanks!

----------


## Ronaldlim

Okay thanks!!

----------


## huizhong

Very nice and clear pictures! May I ask how to take such nice pictures? I know nothing about photography

----------


## soonhong

> Very nice and clear pictures! May I ask how to take such nice pictures? I know nothing about photography


Hi bro huizhong, for the group picture above I used Samsung Galaxy Camera to take.it is pretty simple to use and only need to select macro to take picture. Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to add another picture of PBL and thanks for viewing.

----------


## darrentyl

Nice... All the HD 1080P version...

----------


## huizhong

The individual shots are much clearer and high quality. the white balance is kinda high using my mini-ipad. can't take quality pictures

----------


## soonhong

> Nice... All the HD 1080P version...


Thanks bro darrentyl!

----------


## soonhong

> The individual shots are much clearer and high quality. the white balance is kinda high using my mini-ipad. can't take quality pictures


I never try mini-ipad so no comment but some mobile and tab camera hard to take good pictures.

----------


## nicholasliao

Bro soonhong, do you know of any PRL or shrimp painted fire red breeders in taiwan? I'm heading there in August for a week. Might want to bring back some specimen back if their cheap. Max to bring back only 30. Hopefully they'll be able to let it through.

----------


## soonhong

> Bro soonhong, do you know of any PRL or shrimp painted fire red breeders in taiwan? I'm heading there in August for a week. Might want to bring back some specimen back if their cheap. Max to bring back only 30. Hopefully they'll be able to let it through.


Hi bro, there are too many breeders in Taiwan but for famous ones, you will need to pay huge for a single shrimp. You can try to search in taiwan shrimp forum and you can contact breeders before you go so they will be able to send to your hotel. Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to add pictures of PBL and thanks for viewing.

----------


## kohanson

very nice shrimps! Did you import these shrimps?

----------


## soonhong

> very nice shrimps! Did you import these shrimps?


Thanks for the great comment. Initially brought in from overseas but mostly my own breed out now. But once in a while, will still bring in some new shrimps from overseas to cross to strengthen the genes.

----------


## nicholasliao

> Hi bro, there are too many breeders in Taiwan but for famous ones, you will need to pay huge for a single shrimp. You can try to search in taiwan shrimp forum and you can contact breeders before you go so they will be able to send to your hotel. Thanks!


Ok. I think it's going to be hard. I'm not into PRL's now because their too expensive. I'm currently trying to breed painted fire red. There are already a hassle to handle. My adults are dying off slowly one by one. No idea why as well. I will scour the forums and see if i'm able to get painted fire red's in taiwan.

thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to share few photos of my shrimps sold to famous German breeder and would also like to say big thank to Mr. Mura Kilic from Germany to help me bring the shrimps back to Europe to pass to the German breeder. I would also like to thank German for choosing my shrimps and it is truly a great honour. Lastly I also would like to say big thank to bro Alvin Chan to allow me to chit chat with Mr. Mura Kilic and allow me to pass the shrimps to Mr. Mura at his booth. Many thanks!

All 13 pieces but only few pieces shown below. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## nicholasliao

nice bro soonhong. you're making the red dot famous

----------


## alvinchan80

You are most welcome.. 
It's good to have Singapore breeders spreading their shrimps elsewhere and growing the shrimp community..

Thanks for popping by my booth as well..

----------


## nicholasliao

Alvin, you had a booth!? I was there and could not find people selling shrimps. Only 2 booths were selling. I went on sunday. One was close with 3 tanks left over and another company was called aquatic something. Which booth were you!?

----------


## felix_fx2

> Alvin, you had a booth!? I was there and could not find people selling shrimps. Only 2 booths were selling. I went on sunday. One was close with 3 tanks left over and another company was called aquatic something. Which booth were you!?


he was at the booth with lowkeys stuff.

Sent from my GT-N7105

----------


## nicholasliao

ah yes! I was there! I initially wanted to get the tree look alike but it was too expensive for me.

----------


## barmby

Dear Moderator, please move the photos to alvinchan80 thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...obbyist/page10

I realized I am not doing the right thing on soonhong thread.

Apology

----------


## soonhong

> nice bro soonhong. you're making the red dot famous


Thanks bro nicholasliao...still a long way to improve the quality..

----------


## soonhong

> sorry to OT in soonhong's thread...
> 
> but i cannot resist this... barmby!!! why did you post the one with me rubbing my nose or yawning!!!





> Dear Moderator, please move the photos to alvinchan80 thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...obbyist/page10
> 
> I realized I am not doing the right thing on soonhong thread.
> 
> Apology


No worries and no need to trouble moderator as they have their own things to handle....just leave the photos here. But I really like the photo of Alvin rubbing his nose or maybe yawning...

----------


## soonhong

Just to share a photo of my shrimps and thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add another photo of PBL male...thanks for viewing.

----------


## huizhong

Wow are those mosura bkk? Looks cool!

----------


## soonhong

> Wow are those mosura bkk? Looks cool!


Ya Mosura BKK but nowadays they are very common...Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to add photos of my shrimps and thanks for viewing.

----------


## anakkucing

Amazing shrimps, especially the last PRL picture. Never seen that kind of quality before

----------


## wil_lee76

bro, care to share where you bought the shrimps?

----------


## nicholasliao

> Just to add photos of my shrimps and thanks for viewing.


Your shrimps still look damn good bro soonhong. 

Can you share with me the cheapest set-up that I can consider if i want to go into PRL?

----------


## soonhong

> Amazing shrimps, especially the last PRL picture. Never seen that kind of quality before


Thanks bro for the great comment.

----------


## soonhong

> bro, care to share where you bought the shrimps?


Hi bro, I bought the shrimps initially from overseas and breed. Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

> Your shrimps still look damn good bro soonhong. 
> 
> Can you share with me the cheapest set-up that I can consider if i want to go into PRL?


Hi bro, basically you need chiller and soil to buffer the PH but for pure line, better to have some knowledge of shrimp keeping. Thanks!

----------


## soonhong

Just to share a photo of Pure Black Line male and thanks for viewing.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add few photos of my shrimps and thanks for viewing.

----------


## Quinn

Thick shell and splendid color. 我爱。

----------


## soonhong

> Thick shell and splendid color. 我爱。


thanks for the great comment.

----------


## Senses92

Handsome!!!

----------


## Neocaridina

Well, i don't think you can do better for the white they are just Beautifull.  :Well done: 
Can you tell me if you use product/food to make the white better or the shell thicker ? or it is just with selection ?

----------


## MRJee

You are a generous person just by sharing these pictures. First time i see these level of thickness for the colour. Wondering when can i get a couple of those... :Grin:

----------


## soonhong

> Handsome!!!





> Well, i don't think you can do better for the white they are just Beautifull. 
> Can you tell me if you use product/food to make the white better or the shell thicker ? or it is just with selection ?





> You are a generous person just by sharing these pictures. First time i see these level of thickness for the colour. Wondering when can i get a couple of those...


Many thanks for the great comments and truly appreciate.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add few photos to share and thanks for viewing.

----------


## AndyPeh

By far the best line of PBL and PRL I have seen! Keep the beatiful pictures of your wonderful shrimps coming!

----------


## jromeslater

Bro, your shrimps look superb.. May I know what color temperature is your light? Btw.. I think the redness of your shrimps is redder and thicker than fire red! Gosh!

----------


## soonhong

> By far the best line of PBL and PRL I have seen! Keep the beatiful pictures of your wonderful shrimps coming!


Thanks for the great comment!




> Bro, your shrimps look superb.. May I know what color temperature is your light? Btw.. I think the redness of your shrimps is redder and thicker than fire red! Gosh!


Thanks for the great comment. For the light, I use 6500K and 12000K depend on the plants in the tank.

----------


## soonhong

Just to add photos of my shrimps. Thanks for viewing.

----------


## anakkucing

Wow bro... Your mosura kk looks purple? is it the lighting effect or new colour varian?

----------


## soonhong

> Wow bro... Your mosura kk looks purple? is it the lighting effect or new colour varian?


I think wrong WB as I seldom use flash and just tried with flash but still can't get the right setting. Actually the shrimp is blue not purple. My apologies..

----------


## anakkucing

Ohh, I thought new variant of colour hehehe.. Anyway, Nice shrimps bro.

----------


## soonhong

> Ohh, I thought new variant of colour hehehe.. Anyway, Nice shrimps bro.


haha...thanks bro but still try to get the right setting for the flash and White Balance. Both photos taken with flash but looked unnatural.

----------


## soonhong

Repost the photo to avoid misleading...thanks for viewing.

----------


## Neocaridina

Great blue !

----------


## Nec

Great picture and shrimp

----------


## Navanod

Nice blue and white
What is it?

----------


## newlife

Very blue indeed!!!!

----------


## matblack

Beautiful soonhong -radical colour  :Cool:

----------


## stormhawk

> Dear Moderator, please move the photos to alvinchan80 thread http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...obbyist/page10
> 
> I realized I am not doing the right thing on soonhong thread.
> 
> Apology


Moved as requested. 

Excellent shrimps as usual soonhong. The blue on that piece you photographed is just wow.

OT: To the two particular forum members with unnecessary user tag and signatures, please change them ASAP. You know who you are.

----------


## Ifish

Hi soon hong, thanks for sharing the pics and some advise in your thread. Unbelievable shrimps and pics, Samsung should pay you for using their phone camera so well. Can post more poison updates please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## rolex

As usual, stunning shrimp. 
Simply the best i seen so far.

----------

